# Pathology report



## havehope (Sep 26, 2010)

Saw my wonderful surgeon today three weeks post-op. The nodule that was cancerous was 1.05 cm and was encapsulated with no spread to lymph nodes so was stage 1. Yay! Unfortunately there was a tiny (1 mm) malignant spot on a nodule on the other side of my thyroid, so my surgeon thinks the endo will still want me to have RAI.

I am grateful for this good news today. Start low iodine diet tomorrow in preparation for RAI. Wish me luck!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Good luck! Good news! You'll do great!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

havehope said:


> Saw my wonderful surgeon today three weeks post-op. The nodule that was cancerous was 1.05 cm and was encapsulated with no spread to lymph nodes so was stage 1. Yay! Unfortunately there was a tiny (1 mm) malignant spot on a nodule on the other side of my thyroid, so my surgeon thinks the endo will still want me to have RAI.
> 
> I am grateful for this good news today. Start low iodine diet tomorrow in preparation for RAI. Wish me luck!


Thank you for sharing this very very good news with us!! You are blessed and I am very very thankful for you!!! Truly!!!

Yes; I do believe RAI would be the next step. Let us know. Better to be safe than sorry!!

Whooooooooooooooooohoo!! We have much to be thankful for today!!


----------

